# It's all fun and games, until you're on fire.



## Snorlax (Apr 4, 2010)

I felt this needed its own topic.






It's a representation of reality.
One minute, you're all having a blast, and then a giant Boeing 737 engine eats you up whole!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2010)

It's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye.

Then it's just a game.

"Find the eye".


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 5, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye.
> 
> Then it's just a game.
> 
> "Find the eye".


Ahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Clever.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

lol, I want to see those kids get owned!!


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> lol, I want to see those kids get owned!!


Yes, I might do that as a second picture... :3


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2010)

make all of them except one die.
then trap the remaining one under some rubble screaming for help.
it'll die slowly and painfully.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't get it


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> I don't get it


surprise plane crash followed by fiery flaming death


----------



## dark ajax (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 8, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no I got it, it just wasn't funny I was being sarcastic


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 8, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not meant to be funny.
Did I mention the phrases 'comedy' or 'humurous' anywhere in the post?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just a representation of life. :/


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 8, 2010)

but what if being on fire is a fun game?lol


----------



## zeromac (Apr 8, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> but what if being on fire is a fun game?lol


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 8, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > but what if being on fire is a fun game?lol


._.
Okaaay then...


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 8, 2010)

What part of life is all fun and games until you catch fire ?


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 8, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> What part of life is all fun and games until you catch fire ?


/sigh
Stop over-analysing it.
You're ruining the fangorious deliciousness. D:

Art is what *you* make of it.


----------



## gba34 (Apr 10, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> I felt this needed its own topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should put a terrorist jumping off the plane with a parachute in the background. (Killing little kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How sad. Why would anybody do that?) 

Stranger: Actually the terrorist is one of the kid's father.

Me: Shut up!


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 11, 2010)

gba34 said:
			
		

> Snorlax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/ Nah, I don't like the sound of that.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 16, 2010)

How to play?


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 16, 2010)

alukadoo said:
			
		

> How to play?


It's an image.
You don't play it... Unless you're a sexual deviant of course...


----------

